# My new breeding project.



## Satellite Rob (Mar 29, 2009)

This is my new breeding project.As soon as I can work out male from female. 
I will start.I would put more pictures.But the board won't let me.Thay were 
not cheep.All I had to do was trade was a kidney and my first born son. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## ragnew (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice! Good to see some of these guys in the US for once, even if it is just two of them at the moment. Seems like they're getting a bit more common on the pet trade.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a bunch.Were in the two figure bracket.We will say more then ten.The board only 
let me put up 2 pictures.I don't know anybody else how has one.Do you?I will change 
pictures every couple of days.I can't find any information on them.I checked all the 
sites I know.But theres nothing there.I've tried a bunch of searches.I tried Aol,yahoo and 
google serches.But nothing.I can't even find care sheet for them.Theres are plenty of 
pictures and thats all you can find.Any help would be great.


----------



## ragnew (Mar 29, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I got a bunch.Were in the two figure bracket.We will say more then ten.The board only
> let me put up 2 pictures.I don't know anybody else how has one.Do you?I will change
> pictures every couple of days.


More then 10 S. hardwicki? Man, you must've hit a gold mine. Nada, I don't know of anyone else in the US that has any, but I wouldn't be too surprised if they started to pop up here and there.

Look forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Mar 29, 2009)

It wouldn't be much a breeding project,if I only had two.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 29, 2009)

I assume you imported them, correct?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Mar 29, 2009)

No I have a friend who was going to breed them.But he fell on hard times and 
needed money.I showed interest when he got them.Then he asked if I wanted them and I did.He didn't tell me were he got them.But I'm sure thay were imported. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 29, 2009)

Rob You told me you were getting some of these..........But WOW  You said just wait another week and when I got your call today I couldn't believe it Those are awesome I'll be down this coming weekend to pick up mine......... 

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Dillon (Mar 29, 2009)

If you ever want to part with any of them or have a successful breeding, keep me in mind.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Dillon, 
All of the pedes that I produced will be for sale.I am hopping to produce 
enough to keep the price afordable for everybody.These pedes are one of 
the few pedes,that look better in person.Pumkin orange and jet black.Thay 
look alot better looking in person.The pictures don't give it any justice. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck!  I hope something happens.  We need Halloween candy for everybody!  What's the biggest you have?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Mar 30, 2009)

The largest is a little more then 9 inch.She is missing 2-1/2 legs and lost half of 1 
of her antennas.But she is eating well.My problem is that there is no 
information available.Nothing on habitat,care or breeding.If anyone could help 
with any information that could help.I hate to use trial and error. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 30, 2009)

You are going to have to use some trial and error.  I'd house them like other subspinipes, a lot of space and a lot of hides when putting two together, crammed with hides/fist sized rocks.  I wouldn't "leave" them together.  I wouldn't put them together and go to bed or leave to go get something to eat in other words.  If it looks bad when two come in contact, I'd take one out and let them calm down.  I'd keep doing that with diff pairs.  I've bred a lot of Sc heros pedes, no subspinipies, but the common sense should basically be the same.  I think it's important to not put them together if either one looks stressed out or panicky.  If one starts running like "get me outa here!!", I'd take it out.  You prob have fertile females already in the bunch.  I'd guess the 9 incher is a female but so far, there is no known way to tell as far as I know, until and unless you see mating behavior.


----------



## ragnew (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd have to agree with everyone else! It'd be great to have one of these beauts in the collection! Good luck with the breeding, I hope it all works out great for you.

You might want to shoot a message to Steven. If I'm not mistaken he has a few S. hardwicki in his collection as well.

Good luck again, and keep us posted!


----------



## dehaani (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Rob,

I'm going to buy a _S hardwicki_ and I wanted to ask you a couple of things. They are quite dumpy looking centipedes, does it look like there might a slight difference in build between males and females? (i.e. in some other species the males tend to be more slender)

What's their temperament like?

BTW, I am so jealous! I can only get one of them! They are beautiful!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Billy, 
I've never seen a Scolopendra as docile as the Hardwickei.Thay have never 
tried to bite or show any aggression.Thay are the mellowest Scolopendra I 
have ever worked with.I only had them for a short time.But thay never 
showed any aggression at all.Over the years I've with worked with just about 
every,over 20 years,Scolopendra there is and I never seen 1 as calm as 
Hardwickei.But I don't push my luck with them.Because I don't want to be the
first to report a bite in the U.S and how toxic the bite is. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## dehaani (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Rob, I've always preferred the more active and aggressive inverts but I did love my _Scolopendra gigantea_; he was like a big kitten.

I can hardly wait to get one of these. Beside the colours, they are really different looking from the other large Scolopendra species.

BTW, here's a link to one of Steven's posts about the care: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1202400&postcount=5

And here, about their natural habitat. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=125781&postcount=10

I was going to search for some environmental data from this region (Anaikatty), haven't got round to it yet because I just arranged the purchase today.


----------



## szappan (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow!  Congratulations!  The only suggestions I was going to make (looking up Galapohero and Steven's posts) have already been made so the only thing I have left to say is good luck! and looking forward to the results!  :clap:


----------



## Satellite Rob (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Billy +szappan. 
I checked out stevens link and it about what I was thinking.I'll figure out 
what works and let them settle in for a couple of weeks and them go to town 
on them.Sexing still might be a problem.But i'll work it out.I hope.I'm going to 
PM steven to see if he has any information about sexing them.

Satellite Rob


----------



## reptist (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sweet!!!*

Glad I got my foot in the door on these guys, they are sweet Rob, I am anxiously awaiting a nice chunk of the offspring, we'll have them spread througout the US hobby in no time, I may even have to keep a few for myself, never been much of a pede person but those are realy nice looking, I'm hoping you already got a couple gravid females so we wont have to wait so long to dive into some pedelings, I bet they are cute as a button, you know I have my fingers crossed for you bro, I figure with a group of adults like you have your chances are pretty good, pretty good indeed, talk to you tomorrow man & PEACE,    B.


----------



## MartinW (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Rob, Just realised something rather interesting. The picture you show is a different S.hardwicki to the one we had (up till a few days ago). Here is a pic of the one we had last year http://www.martin.chaerilus.co.uk/photogallery/Originals/Misc/S.hardwickei1.JPG. Note the second segment is red on your one but is black on ours. We have now had one that looks similar to the one you have. It seems thinner so I initially wondered if it was a male and our original one a females. Alternatively its a subspecies. Are the ones you have all the same or mixed?


----------



## SAn (Apr 1, 2009)

These are just different colorations. Not different subspecies


----------



## dehaani (Apr 1, 2009)

It does look like polymorphism to me but having looked at so many photos of these centipedes, it looks like a lot of them clearly get fat and some seem to have noticeably shorter terminal legs. 

It's all quite anecdotal going by photos taken at various angles but it does look to me like females might be visibly distinguished by their build.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Martin,SAn + wbs, 
I've notice that just about all of them have a slightly defferent pattern.I 
don't know why.I don't no if it's because location collected.There the first 
I've seen in person.I have 1 with a double black band.Some have equelly 
sized black and orange bands.Some orange bands are wider black.The only 
reason I took pictures of these two.Is because Thay were perfect.Thay had 
all there legs and both antennas.I know the person I got the from only had 
them for 3 days before he sold them to me and he never got them to eat.It 
took me 3 days before I got them all to eat.Now thay eat as fast as throw 
food in.I've been feeding the crickets + pinkies and thay won't stop eating. 
Thay  put on alot of wieght.If I posted a new picture of the same pedes.You 
would beleave it was the same ones.I asked my friend if he can find out were 
thay were collected and he's trying.But no luck yet.I been in touch with 
Steven from Belgium.He tells it's impossible to sex a Hardwickei by site.He 
breeding them twice and both times lost what he guessed was a male both 
times.He used a 23cm female and a 16cm male.Anyway Steven there is no 
visable differances between male and female.He also side the pedes he tried 
to breed could have been females.O.K I'm getting dizzy.So far I learned that 
A-You can't sex them. 
B-The patterns may be different.
C-Do the pedes I have come from more then 1 locations. 
I really hope the females breed in the wild before thay were collected and a couple of 
month of good living will produce eggs.I hope in couple more months we will have pedes.I 
don't want to have to use trial error like Steven did.I''m pretty sure these are the only 
ones in the U.S.But I could be wrong about that. 
In the near future I will change the pictures to different pedes.So you can 
so members can see some of the differances in the patterns.Well Martin I 
hope this helped or is your head spinning like mine. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## David Burns (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW! 

If you switched a couple, into one anothers containers.  I mean they would each be, alone, in the others home. Might it be possible to determine sex if a sperm web is made?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 1, 2009)

*Picture update*

Same pede after a week of good living.


----------



## MartinW (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all,

to be honest with you centipedes in general petrify my and I don't generally keep them - I believe they are/can be too dangerous (due to speed, venom levels and temperament) to be on general sale, or at least by me. Trying to parcel two up ysterday has only justified my opinion. Having said that having seen my first S.hardwicki last year I was hooked on them and as I am not one to preach to others what they should be keeping I will say no more

All the ones I have had so far (6) look pretty similar to the pic I posted. Only one looked particularly different as I have noted. The first ones would all have come from the region around Vellore but they are now being collected from a much wider area covering 100-150km. so it may be that the coloration is fairly region specific and the ones that are different to our original ones are coming from another area. However this is just me thinking aloud, as I have said I have very little experience with centipedes so do not really know how much color variation normally goes on. I will ask the collector to let me know more collection data for others that he is sending as we should have more coming in


----------



## ragnew (Apr 1, 2009)

They're looking great Rob! It's amazing what a week can do! Keep up the awesome work man, and again, good luck with all of this! Pretty interesting to see what happens!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Ragnew.I'll keep posting up dates. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## bubbagum (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Rob. There looking great .Keep us posted.


----------



## dehaani (Apr 4, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Billy,
> I've never seen a Scolopendra as docile as the Hardwickei.


Mine are by far the most highly strung pede's I've ever had! I'm comparing these to about 25 species that I've kept.

One of them just doesn't stop wandering. The other one is happy to burrow but when it's disturbed, it starts flexing it's whole body like _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ tend to do but so much faster!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Billy, 
That statement was a little premature.I only had them for 5 or 6 days at that 
time.That was before thay settle in.Things have changed.The longer I keep them the more aggressive thay get.Now that thay claimed there own 
territories(there tanks).I've withness the same behavers and few others.I 
Have a couple of the wandering pedes and I'm hoping there males.Steven 
told me there is no way to visibly sex them.Have you had the same 
experience trying to sex them?Well my docile Hardwickei are turning into lions. 
Well I'll keep watching them.I'll be trying to figure out male from female.Billy 
thanks for posting and have a great weekend.I was going to update my 
docile claim anyway and i'm glad you made your post.Thanks again Billy. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## dehaani (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just trying to get some photos of them without much success due to their maniacal behaviour! I'll have to wait until a night time feeding session by the looks of things. This one ate for a few seconds then shot up the side of the viv towards my face! :wall:

They seem to be more sensitive to light than other, large species.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 4, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I would put more pictures.But the board won't let me.
> Satellite Rob




I don't see why you wouldn't be able to put up more pics... 
try making the files smaller... 

I mean I know about when you become an arachnosupporter 
you have more upload priveledge, but still, 
one at a time without being a supporter isn't the way of it 
I think....  ???

They're beautiful by the way..


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi tortuga00
It only lets me put up 4 pictures at a time and I'm using 2 for sales pictures. 
I'm going to change pictures sometime this week.Have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## dehaani (Apr 4, 2009)

Get a flickr.com account and put the pictures there. You can paste the links to them in here, then you can upload 100MB of photos a month for free!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Billy, 
I was thinking about doing that for a while now.But between working,the wife 
and my kids.I have not found the time.Hopefully i'll get some time in the near 
future. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 4, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Billy,
> I was thinking about doing that for a while now.But between working,the wife
> and my kids.I have not found the time.Hopefully i'll get some time in the near
> future.
> ...



 www.photobucket.com also works, you can upload multiple files at a time which really is great, and then they even give you different ways to copy the links and post them here.. hope you find the time soon!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Bianca, 
Thank you for the sign up link.I'm going to try to take care of it this week.I 
been planing to do a Brachy picture thread.It will have all 17 different female Brachy's. 
I have all the premolt pictures done already and about half the Brachy's after 
thay molt.I need 9 more Brachy's to molt to finish.It will have rarest of the 
Brachy's.Like Baumgarteni,Fossorium and newest Kahlenbergi.If I put on as a 
Arachnoboard picture thread.I don't know how many pictures it will hold.But I'm 
sure it won't hold all 34 pictures.But the www.photobucket.com will have 
more than enough space.Thanks again Bianca. 

PS:After I finish the females.I plan to do the males.It will have subadult and adult males. 
But it will take some time to finish.You can't make a spider molt and i'm waiting.I only 
using my spiders I own and that what take time.

Satellite Rob


----------



## beetleman (Apr 5, 2009)

:drool: :drool: :drool: mmmmm those hardwicki are just stunning!!! me want some  rob!


----------



## moose35 (Apr 5, 2009)

beetleman said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: mmmmm those hardwicki are just stunning!!! me want some  rob!


where the heck did you come from?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Moose35, 
Beetleman has been keeping T's and pedes for almost 20 years.He has more 
than 100 T's and the best collecting of pedes I ever seen.He has 10 pedes 
over 10 inchs.He has the black form of S.Gigantea and S.Gigantea-the yellow 
leg from Peru.A while back Glades Herp was offering a $1000. for 12" 
Gigantea and could not find one.Then thay lowered it to 11" and then to 10". 
for a $1000.This went on for 4 months and still could not find one.Thay  
needed it for a National Geographic's Special about south american predators. 
I had a S.G.Robusta that was a little less then 12" and then there was 
Beetlemans S.G. from Peru.A 12-1/2 inch giant.It made my Robusta look like
a pedeling.Well Robbie from Glades and I talked Pete out of his S.G. and it 
wasn't easy to do.Beetleman-Pete got his $1000. and would buy it back 
tomarrow for a the same $1000.Pete loves his bugs.The N.G. program will 
be on sometime this summer.Staring Pete's S.G. from Peru.Pete I'll stop by 
and see you sometime this week.Anyway to answer your question.Thats 
were Beetleman,I meam Pete,comes from. 

PS:Thanks Beetleman for posting.Like always short and sweat and right to the point.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 5, 2009)

I was thinking that he meant that he hadn't seen him post in a while.  Cool stories.  Photobucket probably has way more space than you will ever use.  Also, you don't have to cut the size of you pics down for forums using Photobucket, Photobucket does it automatically, at least that's how it's been working for me.  I think I would've tried lease that big pede to them:drool: .


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Galapoheros, 
You could be right.Moose35 if I misunderstood you i'm sorry.But it's a great  
and true story.Robbie said he was email me when it knows when it will air on 
T.V.Then i'll post a announcement on the board.You should have seem this 
monster.Robbie still has it.If you know him he might send you a picture.If 
photobucket can handle 34 pictures that will be great or 64 would even 
better.This way when I finish the females.I can move in and start the males. 
I have all 17 species of Brachy's.Unless thay come up with another one.Well 
I'll keep you posted.I got to work tomarrow.Got to go.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah your photobucket file will handle that easy.  I have over 900 pics and several short vids there and according to a bar graph I saw, there is many times the space I've used up left, it's pretty cool.


----------



## szappan (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL! Robbie told me that story!  He was even feeding that gigantea when I was on the phone with him one time  

Nice to put some 'nicknames' to that story...


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi szappan, 
I can't wait to see N.G. program.Robbie got it the day before thay needed it. 
He took a 3 hour plus drive to pick it up.Because there was no time to ship it. 
Talk about last minute.What did Robbie say about the pede?He's had it for 
about a year.It must have got bigger.You should have ask him to send a 
picture to you.She is a monster.She would take down large mice.She is 
incredible.

Satellite Rob


----------



## beetleman (Apr 6, 2009)

moose35 said:


> where the heck did you come from?


i have been pupating(spelling) for ages,but i have emerged long days at work etc. it's hard to get on that much now.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Beetleman, 
Thanks for lettig me know that Moose35 is a friend of yours.I took what he 
said wrong.I like to say this again.I'm sorry and you got a good friend in Pete. 
At least I got a good story in because of it.Well Beetleman and Moose35 
have a great day.Thanks for the post.

Satellite Rob


----------



## szappan (Apr 6, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi szappan,
> I can't wait to see N.G. program.Robbie got it the day before thay needed it.
> He took a 3 hour plus drive to pick it up.Because there was no time to ship it.
> Talk about last minute.What did Robbie say about the pede?He's had it for
> ...


Hey Rob,
We talked about all sorts of stuff, mainly the American Constitution I think  
But I remember he told me the same story about the gigantea you wrote, that they needed one for NG and kept having to up the price or lower the size to get one.  Man, I can't imagine parting with one, not that I'm judging anyone, $1,000 is $1,000, and when I had my giganteas it would've taken about that much to make me part with one.  Man I wish they were more available on the market - but those hardwickei's you've got is a step in the right direction!

Robbie's a really cool guy, I hope I get to meet him one of these days (I'm on the other side of the pond).


----------



## moose35 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey Satellite Rob

  yea i knew beetle man from when he used to post here more often.
but thanks for the story.

  didn't mean to cause a problem..



ohh on topic...
get to breeding those pedes



                 moose


----------



## beetleman (Apr 6, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi szappan,
> I can't wait to see N.G. program.Robbie got it the day before thay needed it.
> He took a 3 hour plus drive to pick it up.Because there was no time to ship it.
> Talk about last minute.What did Robbie say about the pede?He's had it for
> ...


yeah, she's awesome,really did'nt want to sell her but...........well i do miss her,but hey she's gonna be a star:worship:  aaaahhhh hardwicki  again me want some:drool: and i will find another gigantea,ooh i will


----------



## beetleman (Apr 6, 2009)

moose35 said:


> hey Satellite Rob
> 
> yea i knew beetle man from when he used to post here more often.
> but thanks for the story.
> ...


good to hear from you moose,yeah with work and all it's hard to get on daily.like i used to.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 8, 2009)

As much as I love S.Gigantea.Lets get back to S.Hardwickei.I had 1 molt.I'm 
not sure when.I was rearanging her container and moved a piece of cork bark. 
I found the molt under the bark.I put every thing back to were it was.I did 
not see her.I'll give a her couple of days before I disturb her again.Thay all 
seem to be doing great.I missed the fact that she was in premolt and I don't 
no why.I normally don't miss things like that.I still have no problem's with them. 
I keep making changes in there containers.I'm trying to figure out the way 
thay like there containers.This is to lessen the stress of captivity and help 
make them more apt to breed without eating the male or her eggs later.I think 
I'm pretty getting close now.My biggest problem is that sometimes I think to 
much.I need to learn to stop and just leave them alone.Everything seems to 
be going great. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## beetleman (Apr 8, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> As much as I love S.Gigantea.Lets get back to S.Hardwickei.I had 1 molt.I'm
> not sure when.I was rearanging her container and moved a piece of cork bark.
> I found the molt under the bark.I put every thing back to were it was.I did
> not see her.I'll give a her couple of days before I disturb her again.Thay all
> ...


that's right! remember.............if it's not broke,don't fix it


----------



## Redapache (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a pic of Robbies S.G on my cell phone it looks like a big sausage with legs lol.


----------



## Redapache (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yeah and bettleman I met you a few months back I came down to Underground with Todd Gearheart and we spoke for a while you deffinently have a great collection from what we spoke about.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 9, 2009)

Redapache said:


> I have a pic of Robbies S.G on my cell phone it looks like a big sausage with legs lol.


oh yeah, i remember  how's it going,yeah i have a pic of her too on my phone aswell,yeah she's a chunko alright.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 9, 2009)

Redapache said:


> Oh yeah and bettleman I met you a few months back I came down to Underground with Todd Gearheart and we spoke for a while you deffinently have a great collection from what we spoke about.


yeah,and the collection keeps getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Beetleman+Redapache,
Did I tell you about what happened to one of the S.angulata's we got last 
week.The 6-1/2 incher was burrowed in for 4 or 5 days and I was checking 
to if she was alright.I was a little concerned because she was new.I took 
some forcepts and moved them arond in the substrate to I found her.Well when 
I found her.She took off straight up over the top of her 8" high container. 
never touching the top of her tank.She ran behind one of the bookcases in 
my spider room.It took 5 or 10 minutes to track her down and caught her.I 
can't beleave how fast she is and high she can jump.She 6-1/2" and she 
jumped 9" or 10" high.I should paint a S on her chest for superpede.She 
amazing.When startled S.angulata might be the fastest pede i've ever seen.
It's time to go back to S.Hardwickei.Redapache and Pete have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Redapache (Apr 10, 2009)

That is insane! I didn't know they could get up and go like that,by the way your Hardwickei are amazing!!!:clap: 




Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Beetleman+Redapache,
> Did I tell you about what happened to one of the S.angulata's we got last
> week.The 6-1/2 incher was burrowed in for 4 or 5 days and I was checking
> to if she was alright.I was a little concerned because she was new.I took
> ...


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Redapache, 
Faster than a locomotive.Able to leap tall buildings with a single bound.I was 
amazed. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey,

strange how people exaggerate with pede activity.
Maybe the colors and enthusiasm do their best. 
Mine are healthy and mobile, just like a nice gigantea/hermosa, but nothing compared to a young cherry red or adult R. celeris andina.

They look indeed lovely and sweet. 
Nevertheless taxonomically interesting, i like their coxopleurons (incredibly mutilated) - the REAL opposite of hemiscolopendra genus or S. canidens species.

























Still i don't understand why they were taxonomically considered as subspinipes color variant in past - their terminals and the coxopleurons are noticably short. I really hope we are able to mate those beautiful species or at least have a female on eggs with succesful clutch and surviving pedelings.
If you think you have a male - don't hesitate to contact me.  

#Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Turgut, 
I have a bunch of them.But I have 4 females that I sexed just by size.I've 
been having a problem trying to sex them.I can't find any visable differances 
between male and female.I've asked many of top centipede people out there 
and thay can't find any differances either.Thay all can't be the same sex.If 
you could possibly help sexing them or know someone how could?You would 
make my day.I don't want to use the trial and error method.If you can help? 

PS:Thay are beautiful centipedes.

Thank you 
Satellite Rob


----------



## Choobaine (Apr 18, 2009)

Judging by your previous posts it's apparent you will not be able to carry through the task of breeding this species successfully, I suggest you entrust these specimens to someone who is competent to reduce the risk of completely wasting ten animals to negligence.


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey,

if you followed centipede threads in this vivid forum section with attention then you'd probably knew that it's not possible to tell male from female for 100% in all Scolopendromorphs (except some special genera and species). I'm sorry.  

I'm sure "top of centipedes" people would not hide revolutionary information if they had THE solution to mate centipedes - i guess you have to gamble.

One special and secret trick:
I sometimes try it with collars and rings (I'm serious). If centipedes take them with enthusiasm i know they are female - if not, they are either male or not-chick (what makes it complex).

Sometimes you have to use tricks - i hope you succeed! *fingers crossed*

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 18, 2009)

Choobaine, 
I am more than competent to breed my own pedes.I have 4 Females that are 
showing signs of being gravid already.Thay may not be captive breed.But thay will be captive born.I will take my time with the others and when I'm 
100% sure on the sexes.Then I will start to breed then.I don't rush anything 
when it comes to breeding.Thanks alot for the post and have a great day. 


Hi Turgut, 
You probably know Steven from Belgium.I've been in touch with him a few 
times.He was the first to tell me he could not sex them.He also lost 1 in a 
failed breeding attempt.I have spent many hours watching for male tendencies 
I think have a couple of males separated.But I not 100% sure.I would like to 
try your collars and rings trick to see if thay pass your test.I didn't 
understand what you were saying.Could you tell me with a little more detail. 
Not that I would trust your test a 100%.But I would add it to my notes before I 
I decide who to pair for breeding.Thank you for your time you spent and if 
I had more males than I need.I would consider sending 1 to you.Thanks alot 
and have a great weekend.

Satellite Rob


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey,

even if you put male and female together i guess it's not guaranteed to avoid aggressions between the centipedes. That's why it's difficult to tell male from female, just by behaviour. Most of the time i had problems either with males who were not interested in the female's stimulations or both were too nervous.

If you put them together and you see one centipede stimulating the other one's terminals with its antenna, then the stimulating centipede is probably female (as seen on cingulata, maybe it differs from species to species).

If you don't want to risk anything, then i'd suggest you put them in a selfmade-enclosure where they can touch each other with terminals/antenna, but don't have the possibility to attack. 

BTW: As far as i know, Steven's supposed male was a little bit too small compared to the "female".

I guess my hardwickei are both female. I don't see even a slight difference and both are very bulky. For me it sometimes works out comparing the size of headplate/first tergites to the rest of the body...If they are noticably thinner, then it's male - if they are in constant shape it's rather female (just an assumption that does not work in every case, because most of the time you can't see that difference clear enough).

I have a good suggestion...4 (or more) eyes see more than only 2. 
Show us photos of each hardwickei (just from above), number each pic and post them here. Maybe people see things you don't see at the moment. 

Regards, 
Turgut


----------



## Greg Pelka (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys 
Here`s my simply advice - I noticed in my _S. subspinipes_ centipedes that male is very active, especially after spraying his cage or on dawn, even if he's not hungry - my explanation - he's an adult and he's brothers in the wild are walking through the jungle looking for females.
Females are busy with hunting / sleeping 

So... you can try to water cages with your specimens and... wait 

Good lock! All of you, guys


----------



## Bugologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for hopefully getting hardwickei started here in the states. So the big question is will the offspring require a second morgage? Can you give a ball park estimate or are you waiting to see how many you produce?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 19, 2009)

I've wondered too.  Thing is that there aren't just a whole lot of pede people in the US.  But the ones that want them really want them.  I can't decide what I would pay for a wicki pling.  I feel my interest burn out a little since I've thought about it so long but I am still interested in having some.  Have any of you decided what your limit would be?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello justGREG, 
Thanks for the advice.I will consider using it. 


Hi Bugologist and Galapoheros, 
I will try to make them afordable to all.I can't make any promises.I hope to 
sell for around $100.But I have to wait to see what happens. 


Hi Turgut, 
I'm going to New York on tuesday.When I get back I will start posting new 
pictures and ask the members to try to sex help them.My problem is in taking 
close ups.I have a Nikon D60 camera and I only had it for a short time.I'm still 
trying to learn how to use it.Taking pictures is not one of my strong points. 
But i'll do the best I can.I will have my laptop with me.So I will still be 
answering post. 



Thank you for the post and have a great day.
Satellite Rob



Thanks


----------



## Bugologist (Apr 19, 2009)

$100! I am in. Put me down for a couple. Cheers Olly.


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 20, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I hope to
> sell for around $100.But I have to wait to see what happens.


I'd rather sell them for $500 per pede. Bet there are a lot of retarded hobbyists who'd sponsor your new Ferrari.

Good luck!

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Bugologist (Apr 20, 2009)

$500! I am out. Put me down for none. Cheers Olly


----------



## Bugologist (May 8, 2009)

So how is the project going? I really want one of these...


----------



## Bugologist (May 15, 2009)

So how is the project going?


----------



## tabor (May 21, 2009)

they are really a stunning species, i was just messing around. best of luck with the breeding rob.


----------



## tabor (May 21, 2009)

oh and they still sell for A LOT in the EU last I heard, even at the big time conventions.


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 21, 2009)

Hi Tabor, 
How have you been.There a great pede.Hopefully i'll have some to sell in 
the not so distant future.Tabor have a great day and it was good to hear 
from you. 


Hi Bugologist, 
I have not tried to breed them yet.I think I have 2 that i'm about 90% sure 
are males.I've been doing alot of reading about sexing them.I'm going to try 
to catch them molting and grab there skins.There are some pictures of male 
and female molts to compare with.I wish the pictures on the 
internet had better close ups.From what i've read and seen it doesn't seem 
to hard.But everything seems easy until you try it.I also ordered a couple of 
books I hope will help.Anyway I have 3 large females that still showing all the 
signs of being gravid.Thay look like thay are going to explode.1 has stopped 
eating a short time ago.All she wants to do is lie around and to be left alone. 
When poked and prodded.She's very short tempered and gets very aggressive. 
Well thats about it and Bugologist have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Bugologist (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for the update. I am really looking forward to owning some of these beautiful pedes.


----------

